# And who elects those Morons? Remind me.



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

This quote from Mr. P.

So who among you have ever run for any elected office? Who has put their integrety and convictions on the line?

I was once a city council member for 6 years.

Glad I did it. Wouldn't want to do it again. 

One problem I discovered: Once elected to an office, when your body of government meets, you find yourself talking just because it is expected of you. Some time you have words of wisdom. Sometimes not.

WM


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I really would like to run for city council. I grew up in another state where the council members were paid $12-$13k a year. Here in TX, more specifically in my town, they don't makeanything. Probably a wise move, compared to the morons elected in the nearby towns I grew up in Louisiana. But, with my current job, I can't take off the needed time to do the work. Besides the evening council meetings, there is some daytime contacts that must be done. Sometimes our council goes on "retreats" as well. 

Being a probation officer doesn't lend itself well to the time I would need to devote to a council job. Plus, when court runs past 5pm, I get stuck there. So, unfortunately, my schedule wouldn't allow me to do it. It isn't flexible enough.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Well if I couldn't come up with something that was benefiting to the issuse I would keep my pie hole closed.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Baldy said:


> Well if I couldn't come up with something that was benefiting to the issuse I would keep my pie hole closed.


Your integrity will remain intact then,cuz you'll never be a politician if ya cant spout meaningless,inane and useless garbage at the drop of a hat........:mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

How sad but ture Scooter. Sad state of affairs we live in today.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, I wouldn't be a typical politician, so if I did get elected, I might not get re-elected, since I wouldn't do it financial gain. And, the way things are now, U have to play the game or the big money will prop up another candidate the next time to run against U.

Oh well...


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Well, I wouldn't be a typical politician, so if I did get elected, I might not get re-elected, since I wouldn't do it financial gain. And, the way things are now, U have to play the game or the big money will prop up another candidate the next time to run against U.
> 
> Oh well...


As you mentioned above, the nice thing about city politics is that you don't get paid, really. I recieved "payment" of one dollar a year for the years I served as city councilman. I still have the checks.

The thing about not speaking, well that just doesn't wash. Folks elect you so you WILL speak, and speak up for them. The key is to be able to listen as well as speak. Its a tough job. People have to work, be paid, garbage has to be picked up, police officers need equipment and vehicles, streets have to be paved, etc.

The good news is there are others sitting with you to help make decisions. 
That bad news is there are others sitting with you who may disagree with the decisions you want to make.

It really does take a lot of courage to step up to a job that is often thankless, but necessary.

I am enjoying not being on the city counsel and criticizing their opinions. But I can also appreciate what they are going through.

WM


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Years ago when I lived in NJ I ran for mayor of the town I was living in. Mostly because the current mayor was a major *beep*, everyone knew it, but memories were far too short there. He kept getting re-elected and he was seriously screwing the town over and doing it very openly without apologies. I didn't get elected, but at least I tried. I plan to eventually try for city council down here, too.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

SuckLead said:


> I didn't get elected, but at least I tried. I plan to eventually try for city council down here, too.


:smt023 :smt026 :smt023 :smt026

WM


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

I’d never get elected because I’m too far right and won’t move left to get elected. I have morals too which disqualifies me. Though I must say- there are a few out there with the morals needed for public office. My brother-in-law is the major of Ormond Beach, Florida and is a great guy. Ya I’m bias sense he married my sisters but I wouldn’t say it if i didn’t feel it.

He loses money to be major too because it takes him away from his dental practice. He sure doesn’t do it for the money.


----------



## Captain Crunch (Jul 4, 2006)

tnoisaw said:


> My brother-in-law is the major of Ormond Beach, Florida and is a great guy
> .


If he's the major, who's the colonel?


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Captain Crunch said:


> If he's the major, who's the colonel?


Opps.:mrgreen:


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

tnoisaw said:


> I'd never get elected because I'm too far right and won't move left to get elected. I have morals too which disqualifies me. Though I must say- there are a few out there with the morals needed for public office. My brother-in-law is the major of Ormond Beach, Florida and is a great guy. Ya I'm bias sense he married my sisters but I wouldn't say it if i didn't feel it.
> 
> He loses money to be major too because it takes him away from his dental practice. He sure doesn't do it for the money.


Your brother-in-law proves your prior statement to be a myth.

If we all refuse to present ourselves for public office because only immoral greedy people can get elected, then only immoral greedy people will run. That would make this a self-fulfilling prophesy.

Even if you lose, you can make a statement for you viewpoint, forcing those who win to pay attention to your views, and the views of those like-minded people who voted for you.

WM


----------

